# Hooking up to the machines...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Having installed the clear ducting… it is now time to connect to the individual pieces of equipment..
6 inch hose from the Dusty to the Cyclone…the intake is 5 inch and reduced down to 4 inch for the ducting..










You can see in this pic the DC, the dust deputy cyclone, jointer and bandsaw… the flex tube connecting the duct to the machines is also clear..and each drop down has a blast gate installed… to isolate the machines from the system until needed.
I had a comment regarding a T junction leading to the over head ducting…









I do not consider this a problem as the T is in fact coming in from the top and not trying to draw dust up…









Foreground shows part of the new cabinet saw.. the Jet 16/32 is hooked up and working great.. I have yet to build a cabinet for the INCRA router table but have made provision for dust connection under the cabinet and also for the wonderfence built in dust port..[ on order from Graeme at PWS.]









A quick shot of the TWC… I will be blogging separately about this connection… I feel it requires its own post…
As does the new dust hood I made for the SCMS… so stay tuned..

Edit… for those who commented on the last post about the lack of empty beer bottles… you all missed the one on the bench behind the tablesaw in the last pic…
CHEERS


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that's going to make a big difference Larry. I think all this destroys that old lazy Larry idea )


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

It looks like you are set for dust collection.

I think I see blast gates by the 2 Tees up in the middle. If that's the case it's time to build a stool.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

You forget my friend… I am fairly tall… 6'4'' ... no real need for a stool… except to sit on… lol


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good, Larry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

You're getting there… COOL…

I'm glad you're not underwater, etc. that they have been having in your area…


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Alright you sneaky imposter, what have you done to my friend Lazy Larry?
This shop is entirely too clean.
(If you did the world class work we've all come to expect with your old set up, I can't even imagine what you will be able to do now!)
very nice job Larry!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i really love it larry, and the clear pipe gives you more entertainment…i love watching the saw dust go flying throught the tubes…lol…but a very nice set up…grizz


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

that will make a huge difference I think so at least


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, and maybe I am not seeing it correctly, but it looks like you have a tee coming off the main trunk and going overhead. I know you don't see this tee as a problem since the dust is moving down at this point. I don't really agree, but this is okay. The tee is certainly not a deal breaker. Then what I think I am seeing in the third photo is the other side of the shop; where the overhead duct was coming from. In this photo the overhead duct is connected to another trunk line with a wye connector. But, dust could be coming from either direction in this trunk. This wye would have been better to have been a tee if this is the case. Also, the dust from the drum sander connects to this trunk with a wye, also pointed in the wrong direction. Am I mis-interpreting what is going on here?

Well, a really nice shop anyway. Looks like you got all the bases covered and a nice dust collector system (that may need a couple of minor adjustments).


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Larry,
Looking good big fella.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks good Larry.

Lee


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a very smart system Larry,top notch I'd expect nothing less from you (even though it took a while to get round to it) I should really make time to do the same one day.
Best
Trevor


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice setup, Larry! Looks like we're brothers in drum sanders now.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Larry, You can come take care of my shop now. You would think with all the nice tools I have, I would get around to dust collection.

Looking really good. Thanks


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Here to clean air environment, cheer's Larry. Nice work piping all the connection as well, now the only thing left on having a clean shop is not to forget to turn it on…lol enjoy Wilson


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the all the comment… dust control is important…wish I done this years ago… but….
Wilson funny you should say that… I have a coupla times forgot to switch on or open the blast gate.. need to get into the habit of making sure I use it…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh trust me Larry it happen more time than not ,unless you use on of these http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=67020&cat=1,42401&ap=1, now were fool proof…lol, just more toys…enjoy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Well Larry, it looks like you have solved one of the two worst shop nightmares, namely dust and cut-offs. I'm sure you will get a lot more enjoyment out of your shop now.


----------

